# My Kinda WOMAN!



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's gun-moll, Bonnie Parker, sexier part of the Bonnie and Clyde crime duo. Hot chicks, cigars and guns? God, life was good in the thirties! 


































This aficionado-ess could handle a B.A.R!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Oh Yeah______!!!*

:biggrin: :laser:

.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I wouldn't mess with no woman that wrestles Bars !!! :bolt:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

All I could say would be, "yes ma'am, whatever you want."


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

My dad's ex-wife was Bonnie's close relative. Same last name & all.:loco:

If Bonnie Parker was half as crazy as my dad's ex... She was nothing to mess with!:lol:


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

don't think she qualifies for the "hot chick" award you speak of. lol


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

All chicks are crazy!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My kinda gal!


----------

